# Hakenhalter selber basteln?



## dosenelch (20. September 2017)

Leider haben nicht alle (Teleskop)-Ruten herstellerseitig einen Hakenhalter.
So bleibt dann nichts anderes übrig, als den Haken oder den Karabiner des Wirbels am Rutengriff oder am Rollenbügel einzuhängen, sofern man die Montage nicht jedes Mal neu zusammenfriemeln will. Aber optimal ist das auch nicht, erst recht nicht das Einhängen in den Rollenbügel.
Mit gekauften aus Gummi habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, da diese ziemlich schnell eingerissen sind. Ansonsten habe ich noch keine andere Alternative in verschiedenen Angelshops gesehen.
Wer hat schon mal was Praxistaugliches selber gebaut bzw. womit und wie?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

Die meisten Teleruten haben ne abschraubbare Endkappe.
Da ist auch oftmals bereits ein kleines Loch drin...wofür das wohl sein mag |kopfkrat


----------



## wobbler68 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

Hallo

Also hänge schon solange ich Angel und keine Hakenöse vorhanden ist ,den Haken/Wirbel in die Stege von den Ringen ein.
Da ist in den letzten 30-40 Jahren nie etwas kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die meisten Teleruten haben ne abschraubbare Endkappe.
> Da ist auch oftmals bereits ein kleines Loch drin...wofür das wohl sein mag |kopfkrat



Um Druckänderungen ausgleichen zu können, die beim auseinaner ziehen oder zusammenschlieben entstehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also hänge schon solange ich Angel und keine Hakenöse vorhanden ist ,den Haken/Wirbel in die Stege von den Ringen ein.
> Da ist in den letzten 30-40 Jahren nie etwas kaputt gegangen.



Dito. Bis auf das mit den 30-40 Jahren


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Um Druckänderungen ausgleichen zu können, die beim auseinaner ziehen oder zusammenschlieben entstehen.



Klar, kann man aber auch anderweitig missbrauchen.


----------



## geomas (21. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

Ne gute Idee von Browning (die Rute an sich gefällt mir auch) - Röhrchen anwickeln/ankleben für die Hakenspitze, siehe hier: https://youtu.be/Dz2vMiA1y5g?t=3m
Ist natürlich eher was für Einzelhaken.


----------



## Michael.S (21. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

Kein Haken aber eine Hakenbox , baue ich mir aus den Schachteln für Mikrochips , kann man einhaken wo man will oder auch gar nicht da der Haken sich ja nirgends mehr verfangen kann , die Schachteln kann man auch billig ohne Chips kaufen , mal bei Ebay oder auch bei Amazon gucken 
Hatte ich hier mal gepostet  : https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325779


----------



## cafabu (21. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

Endkappe abschrauben - eine stärkere steife Schnur eine Schlaufe binden - Schnur mit den beiden Enden festknoten - Kappe wieder aufschrauben - Haken in die Schlaufe einhängen - Hakenhalter fertig


----------



## krauthi7 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

das hier kann ich nur empfehlen :

http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=7518

gruß


----------



## muddyliz (21. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

Das vordere, spitze Drittel einer Büroklammer fast 90° abbiegen. Den Rest der Büroklammer mit Isolierband oder Tesafilm am Blank ankleben, wobei die erste Wicklung durch die Büroklammer gehen sollte. Fertig.


----------



## poldi82 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

Schnur, Sprengring, fertig!

Sprengring über die Schnur ziehen, beide Enden der Schnur durch das Loch in der Endkappe stecken und die Schnur mit der Kappe verschrauben. Überstehende Schnur abschneiden.

Siehe Bilder...

LG Jörg


----------



## dosenelch (22. September 2017)

*AW: Hakenhalter selber basteln?*

Finde die Ideen mit dem Sprengring und der Schnur bzw. Schnurschlaufe nicht schlecht, aber leider lässt sich bei meinen Ruten die Endkappe nicht abschrauben/entfernen.
Vielleicht versuche ich es mal wie beschrieben mit Büroklammern.


----------

